# Overnight Backpacking Regulations



## monJichael (Jul 11, 2015)

I am new to the state,and am having some trouble understanding where backcountry or walk-in camping can be done. I would like to hike in several miles then camp overnight either at a designated spot ment only for hike in, or to pick my own spot to set up camp off trail. I have yet to find any parks in my area where it is stated that they allow either of these two options; however, I have seen that there is a dispersed camping registration on the DNR webpage. If you could point me to more information or let me know what the regulations are that would be great!

Thanks


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

State parks and recreation areas are more regulated than state forests. It is my understanding that camping in the parks and recreation areas is only allowed in approved areas for a fee. 

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_10883-31303--,00.html

*Dispersed Camping*
You can camp anywhere on State Forest Property as long as:

the property is not posted "No Camping"
you are more than one mile from a designated State Forest Campground
you follow all State Land Rules
You must also post a Camp Registration Card (PR 4134) at your campsite. See the links below to download and print a Camp Registration Card. The Camp Registration Card may also be available at your local DNR Office.


Camp Registration Card
This contains the registration card and additional state land rules.

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/PR4134_CampRegCard_383467_7.pdf?20140624

*Instructions:*

Print all requested information in pencil in plain and legible English. Include the name and complete address of each member of the camping party. Use additional Camp Registration Cards if necessary.
Post this card prominently at the campsite before making camp and leave posted upon departure when camping on State-owned land other than State Parks, Recreation Areas, State Forest Campgrounds or State Game Area Campgrounds. DO NOT post on a motor home, camper or trailer; post elsewhere on camping site.
Leave this card in campsite at departure.
_*Please note: *It is recommended that the completed Camp Registration Card be placed in a zip-top bag to protect it from the elements. It is the responsibility of the camping party to ensure that the registration card remains legible._

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/PR4134_CampRegCard_383467_7.pdf?20140624


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

That says you leave it up. on departure. Is it just left up indefinitely?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

tom_the_chemist said:


> That says you leave it up. on departure. Is it just left up indefinitely?


That is a good question and it had me stumped, so I called the DNR Cadillac office to find the answer on what to do with the registration card after you leave. This is what I was told.

The idea behind leaving the card at your camp site after you leave is based on the thought that it could help the officers track you if you were reported lost. Also, if you left a mess at the camp site, they would know who camped there. The man I talked to then laughed and said you would have to be real dumb to leave your registration card if you left a trashed camp site. He said many people are not comfortable leaving their information at the site after they are gone, so they have talked to their legal department about this. He told me they have no problem if you take the card with you when you leave, just leave a clean camp site. A CO may stop by your camp site and remove the bottom portion of the registration card. If you plan on spending time at more than one camp site, like the OP may do while hiking and camping, then you need to take several registrations cards to use at the other sites because they may remove the bottom part. You can take the old card with you.


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Petronius, great! Thanks for checking. My first thought was that why would I leave my personal info behind for some yahoo to find? Thanks again!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

tom_the_chemist said:


> Petronius, great! Thanks for checking. My first thought was that why would I leave my personal info behind for some yahoo to find? Thanks again!


No problem. I like researching things like this because I get curious about these things too. It helps me exercise the brain and keep it active. Plus, when I have a question about something, many times I know where to look.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Last Fall I found one of those registration cards registered to last name Morales out of Lansing. Funny how I can remember that name but not remember why I walked into a room! The card hung from that tree for months. It was gone this Spring.

I did a lot of dispersed camping in Washington state and didn't have to fill out any cards. I'm now interested in dispersed camping here in Michigan.


----------



## khuss2009 (Jun 11, 2012)

What does everyone do with their vehicle while dispersed camping ? Looking to spend next weekend in the manistee national forest but unsure of where to leave the truck..


----------



## motocross269 (Dec 6, 2014)

khuss2009 said:


> What does everyone do with their vehicle while dispersed camping ? Looking to spend next weekend in the manistee national forest but unsure of where to leave the truck..


I usually try to find a designated parking area close to where I want to hike....and hope no one messes with my truck...


----------

